# Looking for cedar to make an outdoor fence?



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm having trouble locating cedar in my area [Jacksonville, Florida]. I wanting shadow box fence made and was looking for some places that could deliver it at a good price.

Any ideas?


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

It seems as though that Cypress is the recommended wood for fence in there area. I don't know why but every fence company nearby carries and recommends this wood for fences. 

I'm fine with Cypress, but would like to confirm why this wood is better than Cedar. No one could tell me exactly why other than it's just better, which isn't quite what I was looking for.

Also, I'm looking for photos of shadow box fencing that is 6" wide board. I'm not a big fan of the shadow box fence but it's what our HOA requires. Anyways, I've seen some shadow box fencing that had been trimmed out on the top, sides and bottom which made it look really good. Could someone post up some photo examples so I can get some ideas of what it could look like and the proper name to call that type of fence?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is the color not the style I was going for. Is this a tinted stain/sealer that is used or what? How do I go about getting this color on a Cypress fence.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Cypress is resistant to rot, termites, and salt water, even if you don't put a finish on it. Unfinished, it turns a nice silver-gray.


Ah...picture wasn't there when I started to reply. That looks like an opaque stain to me. Natural weathering looks more silvery on cypress. 

And I'm pretty sure the wood in the picture is cedar.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for helping me understand why Cypress is the recommended fence locally. I live about 5 minutes form the beach and we do have termites, so I can see why it's used. 

Yes, the posted picture above is cedar. But I'd like that color on Cypress, if possible by a stain and/or a tinted sealer.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

You're welcome. I'm just a few blocks from the water, myself. Print that picture and take it to a paint store. It's probably a stock color. If not, they'll be able to match it for you.:thumbsup:


----------

